# Reliable Source for battery



## metallicafan (Mar 8, 2012)

My good ole' X is almost 2 years old, and as such, the battery is starting to bite the dust. I'm having a battery skip of about 40% and it's getting to where i can hardly use my phone no matter what rom. Since I still have a few months till my upgrade, I need a new battery, and was wondering if anyone has found a reliable source. I have found some links to Amazon throughout the forums, but many of the reviews are saying they got bad batteries, and this makes me a little skeptical. Please note that I am a college kid and therefore money is tight so $40 from Verizon is the very last option. Any input would be greatly appreciated from this awesome community.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

metallicafan said:


> My good ole' X is almost 2 years old, and as such, the battery is starting to bite the dust. I'm having a battery skip of about 40% and it's getting to where i can hardly use my phone no matter what rom. Since I still have a few months till my upgrade, I need a new battery, and was wondering if anyone has found a reliable source. I have found some links to Amazon throughout the forums, but many of the reviews are saying they got bad batteries, and this makes me a little skeptical. Please note that I am a college kid and therefore money is tight so $40 from Verizon is the very last option. Any input would be greatly appreciated from this awesome community.


Always bought mine off Amazon and had no problems. Recently got the GF a used DX and had a bloated (bad) battery was causing damage to the screen, got another BH5X off Amazon, works fine. And NEVER buy via Verizon. Seriously BH5X on Amazon are like ~$5 depending ont he day. You could get 8 of them via Amazon for the cost of one at Verizon. The ones on Amazon are OEM batteries too... they have just as much luck being a good battery as any you would buy via Verizon.


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

What about this? It's standard and the price is good. http://www.amazon.com/Motorola-Droid-MB810-BH5X-Battery/dp/B003XW8UPO/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1352056743&sr=8-5&keywords=droid+x+battery+extended


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Yea just do amazon dude. Even if you get a bad deal I believe you are protected. I get all my shit from Amazon. As the matter of fact I'm about to order a BT mouse, an OTG cable ($4) and a Sony PS3 BT headset. I've never had any issues on Amazon. Also my mom who is a triathlete (triatholons, mountain climbing, biking, marathon runner, ultra-marathon, camping, etc, etc) gets a lot of her gear from Amazon and we never have issues. A lot of those bad review are probably from idiots.


----------



## Kevin108 (Jun 15, 2011)

Is BH6X the proper number for the extended battery?


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

^ - That, and I also got an extra HW4X battery for the Bionic off of Amazon. I've been using it for a while and it's running just fine. Same battery life as the one I got with the phone itself. So if you do get a bad battery, just make a report, send it back and I'm sure they'll replace it for you.


----------



## Natey2 (Jun 7, 2012)

Kevin108 said:


> Is BH6X the proper number for the extended battery?


A merchant on Amazon sent me a BH6X SNN5893A instead of a BH6X SNN5880 battery. I returned it and got BH5X, since I couldn't find a BH6X SNN5880 anywhere.
You will also need a new battery door for the DroidX with a BH6X.

Sent from my unrooted DroidX using Tapatalk2


----------



## iplop (Dec 9, 2012)

*I replied to the wrong thread*


----------

